# best way to link my website to shirt companies?



## ginja (May 9, 2011)

I am able to design my own site in Dreamweaver and wanted to know the best way/site to use to have my designs printed and shipped from but not make it so obvious that they are leaving my site. I tried with Cafepress but as soon as you click on a design on my site you are redirected to Cafepress with their logo all over the place. I want to give the feel of a boutique that is unique as opposed to a generic Cafepress site.Also would love a site that isn't limited to the 10" square graphics area. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jason-23 (Oct 9, 2009)

ginja said:


> I am able to design my own site in Dreamweaver and wanted to know the best way/site to use to have my designs printed and shipped from but not make it so obvious that they are leaving my site. I tried with Cafepress but as soon as you click on a design on my site you are redirected to Cafepress with their logo all over the place. I want to give the feel of a boutique that is unique as opposed to a generic Cafepress site.Also would love a site that isn't limited to the 10" square graphics area. Thanks for any help!


 have you looked into bigcartel.com.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

In my opinion you should try Magento. It is quite popular now a days for developing e-Commerce sites.


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

I use Drupal with Ubercart for my online t-shirt store On Front Street. They are both free open source solutions. It isn't as heavy as Magento, but its more of a legitimate option if you want to host your own store on your domain vs. getting a bigcartel or cafepress store.

I use Paypal Website Payments standard which only takes a percentage of each purchase. Pretty seamless even tho, the final checkout stage goes to a paypal side which i've themed the header to look like my site.

To integrate a cart into an existing site, you can sign up for a paypal account and try to use the buy it now buttons for users to purchase your gear. 

Hope that helps!

Dan Carr
Owner of OnFrontStreet.com
Shop: www.onfrontstreet.com/shop
Twitter: www.twitter.com/onfrontstreet
Facebook: www.facebook.com/OnFrontSt


----------

